# Shower / exterior wall insulation



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Are you going to be putting up any sort of shower waterproofing membrane or system?


----------



## audreyd (Mar 14, 2017)

Windows on Wash: Yes, we are going to use Schluter-Kerdi.


----------



## gary.bruzzese (Sep 28, 2016)

I would at the least buy a froth pack: Dow Froth-pak 200 1.75 Spray Foam Sealant System https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005DTEW16/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_AkUYybZFZTY40

And spray any exterior bays that have a pipe running in them. 

Ideally, you want to keep any pipes away from exterior walls, but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

-----------------------------Welcome to the forums!---------------------------


As you are in Zone 5 or 6, you need an interior vapor barrier; http://energycode.pnl.gov/EnergyCodeReqs/index.jsp?state=Idaho

Because it is stucco (water reservoir siding) just paint alone (or the Kerdi) is not enough on the inside; https://buildingscience.com/documen...ulating-sheathing-vapor-retarder-requirements

Use kraft faced, then the CB, then Kerdi. If you wanted the cc pipe insulation, use only behind it (cold exterior side), not in front (warmed side). No poly, *Fig. 11*; https://buildingscience.com/documents/insights/bsi-021-thermodynamics-its-not-rocket-science 

Gary


----------



## audreyd (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi everyone, thought I'd update you. Here's what we decided to do:

Tiled shower: 3" closed-cell spray foam on the exterior-side wall, 1" foam plus fiberglass in the ceiling. We're moving the pex supply lines to the interior wall.

Laundry and 1/2 bath: Kraft-faced fiberglass batts on exterior-side walls and in the ceiling.

As for the Kraft-faced batts that we're no longer using in the shower, I'm putting them in an interior wall for soundproofing between the bathroom and bedroom. I'll peel off the Kraft facing first.

The spray foam was too expensive to do everywhere, but we found a contractor to do just the shower at an affordable price.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Sounds good. No need to remove the kraft facing paper (it helps due to moisture) and I would leave it on to help support it from sagging in the cavity on the interior wall, paper on bathroom side of wall.

Gary


----------



## audreyd (Mar 14, 2017)

Gary in WA said:


> I would leave it on to help support it from sagging in the cavity on the interior wall


Oooh, good point. We'll do that.

Spray-foam insulation guy just finished. Our drywaller starts next week. Can't wait! Thanks everyone for the advice.


----------



## gary.bruzzese (Sep 28, 2016)

audreyd said:


> Hi everyone, thought I'd update you. Here's what we decided to do:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice job!

If you can afford it...

Instead of using the fiberglass insulation for soundproofing, use roxul safe 'n sound insulation. The fiberglass will not do a good job of sound dampening. The roxul safe 'n sound (not comfort batts) are designed to sound dampen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Walk-in shower; http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...LtxIFo&usg=AFQjCNGtQryBQaCMDAha2Qi6yxaqVetTEg

From my library; http://www.forensictileconsultants.com/images/tn.pdf

And; http://www.napsnet.com/pdf_archive/80/66777.pdf that one may be too old...lol.

Gary


----------

